

Game of Thrones: The Sadness of a World Without Science (2013) - omnibrain
http://bigthink.com/Mind-Matters/game-of-thrones-the-sadness-of-a-world-without-science

======
kelukelugames
A long time ago, Wizards of the Coast designed concept art for Magic as a
space sci fi game. Maybe one day we will get Game of Planets.

[http://archive.wizards.com/Magic/magazine/article.aspx?x=mtg...](http://archive.wizards.com/Magic/magazine/article.aspx?x=mtgcom/feature/391)

~~~
omnibrain
If you dive deep into the lore of The Elder Scrolls you can discover that
there are outposts on the moons and apparently the Battlespire is some sort of
space ship... It's still a scientific static world, mainly due to the
abundance of magic. The cards you linked look more like a cheesy scifi CCG.

